# Gipsy Danger vs Striker Eureka



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 27, 2013)

Which one of these was actually the strongest Jaeger?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker Eureka had the overal better stats, it was made to be the strongest. Gipsy was probably the least impressive of the 4 remaining Jaegers stats wise.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

Pretty sure Gypsy was above the Russian one in everything but durability.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Nope, Cherno had a 10 in strength and 10 in durability but a 3 in speed. 

Gipsy's speed is a 7, 8 in strength and a 6 in armor, thats a 21 overall and Cherno has a 23 overall


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

I got the impression that Cherno was>Everyone else in physical strength, but lower speed and such

Typhoon was just unimpressive overall


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Nah Crimson Typhoon was cool, 3 arms is pretty bad ass along with 3 pilots. Stat Wise its the same as Gipsy Danger except much faster.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not denying its coolness

Just talking about performance in the film


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

The performance in the film was pretty lack luster for both of them, kinda breaks the immersion when those two get taken out so quickly while Gipsy Danger solo's both of the Kaiju's.


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, the Jaegars had good coordination when together but were weaker apart. Only reason Gipsy won.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Gipsy Danger has the best feats surviving that fall. Plus the pilots are better fighters than all of the others combined.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Nope, Cherno had a 10 in strength and 10 in durability but a 3 in speed.
> 
> Gipsy's speed is a 7, 8 in strength and a 6 in armor, thats a 21 overall and Cherno has a 23 overall



Where are you getting these numbers?

Gypsy has much better feats, so these numbers sound stupid.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

Back when the movie started getting hyped, they released all the stats of the Jeagers. Feats aside, the numbers are powerscailing, meaning even if Gypsie had better feats in the movies, the other mechs were technically better.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

And yeah, the pilots mattered. Striker definitely had pretty damn good pilots though.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The performance in the film was pretty lack luster for both of them, kinda breaks the immersion when those two get taken out so quickly while Gipsy Danger solo's both of the Kaiju's.



Cherno seemed to be doing pretty good prior to acid+gangraped

Typhoon much less so

Gipsy avoided the acid entirely


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 27, 2013)

For this thread's purpose, I wasn't talking about a comparison of specs.

The pilots of the Gipsy Danger, Raleigh and Mako, vs the pilots of the Striker Eureka, Herc and Chuck Hanson, in their respective jaegers. Who would win?


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker wins then. It's pilots were as good as Gipsy's.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

What movie was you watching? In combat Gipsy was a beast killing two Kaiju. Outside of combat Gipsy pilots were shown to be better  fighters. The only thing Striker was just a newer model.


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

Judging by the fact that it has the highest kill count of 11 Kaiju. It was fucking over the two Cat 4s before getting hit by EMP. And Slattern had to call one of the Cat 4's just to take out its arm while it was distracted since it couldn't take it one on one.

Gipsy never took on two Kaiju simultaneously. It took out the first Cat 4 which was alone then tried braining the last one with an oil tanker.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker of course


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker is bro tier 

Put Pentecost in that and it becomes even more one-sided.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

@Xiammes

your pics are broken, and even if they weren't why should I take these stats over the movie again?

Who wrote them exactly?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2013)

They are officially released stats that's why?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

Movie>"Officially released"


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

Dartg, what's your exact stand on the match?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

Eureka wins, mid or low dif.

The only advantage Gypsy has is that it's pilots are slightly better, but that's not really enough.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The performance in the film was pretty lack luster for both of them, kinda breaks the immersion when those two get taken out so quickly while Gipsy Danger solo's both of the Kaiju's.



This I was really pissed when both of them got taken out like that. I honestly was expecting them to die but not like that.



Nightbringer said:


> Where are you getting these numbers?
> 
> Gypsy has much better feats, so these numbers sound stupid.



That's because "lol plot" and him being the main character, but the other Jaegar had better weapons, armor, and killed more kaiju.



Nightbringer said:


> Movie>"Officially released"



The stats were officially released and even had direct references in the movies (at least regarding the models). It isn't like this series spans multiple movies, hundreds of episodes, and comics, why are stats so hard to take as fact?



OtherGalaxy said:


> Cherno seemed to be doing pretty good prior to acid+gangraped
> 
> Typhoon much less so
> 
> Gipsy avoided the acid entirely



Typhoon was there to look flashy, but it was fine 1v1 until Leatherback jumped out of the water and ambushed it. Which was stupid to begin with as they were aware that these were the largest kaiju to ever appear and that there was two of them, so why go out into the water when you could only see one of them.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

You can't just say lolplot.

Gypsy's feats are simply better.

The movie doesn't tell us much about the stats of each jaegar aside from that Striker is better and Cherno is a tank.

Gypsy is a stronger mech. It's a Mk 3, Cherno is a Mk 1.

How is this even arguable?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

I deleted my part regarding Cherno, but it was mostly in regards to Striker Eureka. Though Crimson Typhoon is a better model as well.

And yes the only reason they got that far was because of plot. Or do you have some other explanation as to why the fucking EMP didn't affect because they were"nuclear" and not "digital".

Also this had more details regarding the Jaeggar, it outright states in this that Striker is stronger, faster, better, etc.

[YOUTUBE]pn0MenBcz_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Gipsy Danger has the best feats surviving that fall. Plus the pilots are better fighters than all of the others combined.



Gypsy's pilots... good?

>Mako almost blowing up the base
>Spam the last of their particle cannon ammo on a dead Kaijuu
>Lured into a city
>Forget their best weapon system until they're in orbit

The only one thing they did that could reasonably be described as pro was venting the coolant to freeze that tail off. 

Striker takes this in seconds.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

In related news Cherno Alpha seems to be the most popular Jaegar.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 27, 2013)

@Bio

I agree that Striker is stronger in almost, if not every, way than Gypsy.

My argument is with Xiammes who is of the opinion that because of these offical stats, Cherno is also better than Gypsy, when such is blatantly false.


@Blue

What's his face, beat up the aussie dude pretty easily and Mako is about even in terms of skill.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

I wouldn't say Cherno is better, but you know it's a tank, fat and slow.

Speed, Durability (Armor), and Destructive Capacity (Power) we use this lovely triangle for most all characters, so how these stats stack against each other when you have someone who is better in something but not all things largely depends.

Even though they are classed in tiers, powers can still overlap. The Jaeggar themselves were not built by the same people so they each have their own respective "personalities" and abilities that do not directly scale with each other. That and Cheno Alpha does appear to be the most popular model.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2013)

Cherno had the misfortune of fighting the only Kaiju in the movie with a ranged armor destroying attack that it was too slow to avoid and had to be ganged up on before it went down.

Gipsy would have been just as fucked in that situation.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 27, 2013)

I think Striker would win with this match

like, have you seen how fast it was punching that kaiju that broke thru the wall before it CHEST MISSILES'ed it?


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Blue said:


> Gypsy's pilots... good?
> 
> >Mako almost blowing up the base
> >Spam the last of their particle cannon ammo on a dead Kaijuu
> ...



>Killing two kaiju in one battle

>killing a cat 4 with one pilot

>beating the shit out of Striker Eureka pilot 

>killing slattern

>surviving from falling from orbit

>Surviving a nuke

>Finishing the mission

Striker Eureka pilots did what but self destruct and get a few good blows in on some Kaiju?





Axel Almer said:


> Judging by the fact that it has the highest kill count of 11 Kaiju. It was fucking over the two Cat 4s before getting hit by EMP. And Slattern had to call one of the Cat 4's just to take out its arm while it was distracted since it couldn't take it one on one.
> 
> Gipsy never took on two Kaiju simultaneously. It took out the first Cat 4 which was alone then tried braining the last one with an oil tanker.



Yeah still doesn't change the fact they would have died. As a matter fact it did die. The  durability of it is higher granted. But they never actually finished one fight against the kaijuu. At least the ones that count. The ones who actually killed Slattern was the gipsy. That comes down more to the pilots admittedly though. So I see why Striker seems more appealing.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker Eureka was forced not to act because they didn't want to risk it.... which ended up in the other two getting ganged up on and then lost

Also fucking EMP


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> >Killing two kaiju in one battle


One at a time, with sheer dumb luck and plot armor. Typhoon got its head ripped off in seconds, but Gypsy is never even scratched despite getting grappled constantly? Yeah right.



> >killing a cat 4 with one pilot


Cat 3 that was already half dead



> >beating the shit out of Striker Eureka pilot


That guy was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but the person and the mech are two completely different things



> >killing slattern


After it got nuked and after Eureka shanked it and it was dead in the water afterwards



> >surviving from falling from orbit


Never would have happened without advice from ground control



> >Surviving a nuke


It was miles away, so what



> >Finishing the mission


"lel pressing a button is hard xD"



> Striker Eureka did what but self destruct and get a few good blows in on some Kaiju?


Soloed a level 4 in seconds, kicked Slattern's ass hard enough to make it call for backup, and probably would have made fairly short work of mama and papa kaijuu if it hadn't gotten EMP'd.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> >Killing two kaiju in one battle



>Didn't fight them at the same time



> >killing a cat 4 with one pilot



>Never happened



> >beating the shit out of Striker Eureka pilot



>Means nothing



> >killing slattern



>After it was wrecked by the nuke



> >surviving from falling from orbit



>Not impressive and it slowed down significantly before hitting the ground



> >Surviving a nuke



>WAT



> >Finishing the mission



>Just stop now

Edit: Ninja'd by Blue


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2013)

Gipsy struggles against Category 4 Kaiju, while Striker just dominates them. Mutavore got slaughtered, and Otachi was getting beaten like a redheaded stepchild before Leatherback saved her.

The most generous possible interpretation of Slattern calling Scunner is that he wasn't entirely sure he could defeat Striker alone. This was a fight taking place _underwater_, where Kaiju have a huge mobility advantage and Striker's greatest asset (its speed) is effectively nullified.

Does anyone honestly think Gipsy could take down a healthy Slattern by itself?


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Blue said:


> One at a time, with sheer dumb luck and plot armor. Typhoon got its head ripped off in seconds, but Gypsy is never even scratched despite getting grappled constantly? Yeah right.


Everything is plot that is the dumbest excuse people use. Yet they survived. That can easily be contributed to them being better fighters. Obviously since they didn't get their head ripped off. 


> Cat 3 that was already half dead


None the less still had a good fight left in it. It was established it takes insane concentration to move and fight by yourself.



> That guy was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but the person and the mech are two completely different things


There fighting style from the mecha comes from the indivduals.


> After it got nuked and after Eureka shanked it and it was dead in the water afterwards


Again it didn't fight like it was dead in the water. The kaijuu clearly have insane durability to the point they can still fight even injured. In fact wasn't they were compared to Jaegers in the way their biology was. At least their brains was anyways.



> Never would have happened without advice from ground control


Still required the touch of a piloot


> It was miles away, so what


Lol it wasn't miles away they still got hit with the shockwave. That is a durability feat for it.



> "lel pressing a button is hard xD"


Where was Striker...oh wait dead.



> Soloed a level 4 in seconds, kicked Slattern's ass hard enough to make it call for backup, and probably would have made fairly short work of mama and papa kaijuu if it hadn't gotten EMP'd.


True can't really argue against it. But they died so I still go with the survivor as being the better. The machine is better  overall though. So I admit to that.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy bullshit Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Plot had to fodderize Alpha and Typhoon. Alpha alone would have fucked up Otachi even after getting acid spit on. Also telling me swinging 3 buzzsaws and not one hit from Typhoon please.
It's a damn shame Alpha had a better fighting style than Gypsy.

Gypsy had a whole lot of convenient weapons, Coolant when it needed it, swords when it needed it, unibeam when it needed it.


Striker just launches his chest missiles and GG.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Yet they were fodderized in battle the only feats You really can't argue with is striker. The rest only thing they had going for them was hype. They actually didn't do anything significant to say they were that good in the movie. 

Plot actually held the Gipsy back more than  anything. I mean really they are getting fucked up and all of a sudden they pull out the swords that can fuck up lvl 4 casually for the rest of the movie. Where the fuck was the sword at when all the other pilots were made into Kaiju bitch? The Gipsy at it's best one shot with that sword.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2013)

> Striker Eureka pilots did what but self destruct and get a few good blows in on some Kaiju?


they fucked up a fresh Slattern good


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> they fucked up a fresh Slattern good



Slattern was fucking them up at first. Then they shanked him. Those swords were strong. Gipsy was fucking up those two  level 4 with it at the same time. Plus Slattern survived and they finished it. Just got through watching the fight. Striker really doesn't have any feats above the gipsy. Except maybe the canon which the Gipsy has the unibeam.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 27, 2013)

Gipsy lost an arm to those two underwater, and then got fucked up until it got a lucky sword stab in.

Then Slattern went "fuck this shit" and called for backup, saving Gipsy from being royally assraped and itself from suffering a similar fate.

That is literally what happened. I don't know what movie you saw, but it sure wasn't the same one I watched.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

That clearly wasn't luck when he gutted him. They waited  till last second to react and splitted his shit. Then even with one arm and a fucked up leg they fucked up the level 4 and tried to cook his ass. He was getting fucked up so bad he didn't even attack them and stayed away.

Slattern was fucking striker up till he got stabbed a few times. He hurt him but it clearly wasn't any lasting damage because Slattern was still raging after that attack and a nuclear blast.

That is the exact events not some downplay of lol lucky sword. The swords was the reason Striker even did any damage to slattern. The thing that finished slattern was the unibeam. Sucks for you people put the movie online. I was going off one time knowledge at first now it is different.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

Striker eureka with mid-difficulty at most, as others already pointed out, due to having better stats virtually across the board, a higher kill count of kaiju _(indicating a fair deal of combat experience over the gpysy danger pilots)_, and better weapons overall


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

It has one kill higher than the gipsy who has 10 Striker has 11. Gipsy was shut down for years so there is that. As for weapons the unibeam is equal or superior  to his missile launcher. Plus the long range pulse blast that Gipsy can release with it's fist. In melee combat with the swords the gipsy has proved way more skilled. Everything the striker did Gipsy has did. Only better by actually finishing their opponents. Gipsy has way better feats. It is even more apparent after a second look at the film. Some of you were confusing the Gipsy feats with strikers.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> That clearly wasn't luck when he gutted him. They waited  till last second to react and splitted his shit. Then even with one arm and a fucked up leg they fucked up the level 4 and tried to cook his ass. He was getting fucked up so bad he didn't even attack them and stayed away.
> 
> Slattern was fucking striker up till he got stabbed a few times. He hurt him but it clearly wasn't any lasting damage because Slattern was still raging after that attack and a nuclear blast.
> 
> That is the exact events not some downplay of lol lucky sword. The swords was the reason Striker even did any damage to slattern. The thing that finished slattern was the unibeam. Sucks for you people put the movie online. I was going off one time knowledge at first now it is different.




Ahahaha.

No. See, the stab itself? That was timing.

The fact that the Kaiju kept swimming into it until it was totally bisected? That was lolplot.

The fact that Slattern was getting its ass fucked up after only a few seconds of fighting Striker, and then more or less walked off the nuke detonation? That's a feat.

Striker's shanks are comparable in power to a nuke. Which makes perfect sense, given what's in play here.

This same Striker also has feats of beating the shit out of category 4s in literal seconds, whereas Gypsy had difficulty handling comparable Kaiju in prolonged combat.

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Ahahaha.
> 
> No. See, the stab itself? That was timing.
> 
> ...



If the kaijuu had full momentum going it wouldn't be able to swerve especially against a last minute slash like that.. Also the first strike that pierced probably already killed it. It went from Head to tail. 

Slattern didn't get raped against Striker. He was actually fucking him up. Until like I said Striker shanked him. He stabbed him two times and like you said Slattern was like fuck this and called the cat 4. Which at that point was the end of the fight for striker.

Who said striker shanks were comparable to a nuke? He stabbed him the throat that would have stopped anything and made it hesitate.Those swords were stupid strong. They took both Gipsy and Striker up another level.

Also glad you brought up another misconception. Striker never fought two Kaijuu at the same time only Gipsy did. He beat the hell out that one level four Otachi and was about to kill her. But then leatherback used the emp and fried him. They only beat up one.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 27, 2013)

The shankings did comparable damage to Slattern as the nuke did.

Hence. Comparable 

And you're arguing momentum like that against something with the in-water maneuverability that was being shown in that fight? 

Looks you need to rewatch it again


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

Gipsy's unibeam has a longer charge up than striker's chest missiles, not to mention the latter having a faster rate of fire. that lends it a notable edge in with projectiles. as for fights against kaiju otachi gave gypsy a solid run for its money where as striker, within moments, was well on its way towards fodderizing it before getting blindsided by leatherback's emp

never mind the fact that it held it's own against slattern well enough to the point where it _called for aid_ while gipsy was experiencing just as much, if not more difficulty dealing with scunner a type 4 kaiju

and ignore the fact that gipsy danger is the hero mech of the film and look at its feats with a more objective lens. it's made pretty clear that striker is the superior mech and gipsy's feats really aren't as 'better' as you're trying to make it seem

this is ignoring the blatantly superior stats



			
				striker said:
			
		

> Speed	10
> Strength	10
> Armor Strength	9





			
				gipsy said:
			
		

> Speed	7[1]
> Strength	8[1]
> Armor Strength	6[1]


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The shankings did comparable damage to Slattern as the nuke did.
> 
> Hence. Comparable
> 
> ...



I just did which is why I am giving you the play by play of the entire fight. With no added material.

If you go that route. Then you would be saying the unibeam from Jaeger is stronger than a nuke. Which would be fine. Though each is a different type of attack.

As for the sword strike the cat 4 had no idea the sword strike was coming so no need to hold back on its speed. If they have the speed of most underwater creatures they wouldn't be able to just swerve from an attack like that or just hit reverse. Either way the feat of gutting it is still the Gipsy's feat. 

I don't know why some of you are acting surprised the main protagonist was the gipsy and it's pilots. 





? said:


> Gipsy's unibeam has a longer charge up than striker's chest missiles, not to mention the latter having a faster rate of fire. that lends it a notable edge in with projectiles. as for fights against kaiju otachi gave gypsy a solid run for its money where as striker, within moments, was well on its way towards fodderizing it before getting blindsided by leatherback's emp
> 
> never mind the fact that it held it's own against slattern well enough to the point where it _called for aid_ while gipsy was experiencing just as much, if not more difficulty dealing with scunner a type 4 kaiju
> 
> ...



The unibeam didn't take that long when he fried slattern with it. Plus it can be used at close range combat versus Strikers need for long range. As for Otachi and leatherback they would have been sword fucked if plot had allowed the gypsy to use it's swords from the beginning. (See what I did there)

As for held it's own Slattern was going into him for most of that fight. They only got two blows. Slattern wanting to not take any chances called for back up. Then que dramatic explosion.

I am looking at the feats in objective lens. In combat the Gipsy was shown to be a better fighter . But like I said several pages ago that is more pilots skill than actually the mechs. The Striker has superior strength. But if we used the same pilots and they faced of the results would be Striker getting fucked up. The gipsy is way more versatile than striker.

 Movie canon material>>>>data book.

Edit- I don't know what you are talking about now as I watch more. Gipsy fucked up the stronger leatherback. Those plasma canons ate him up casually. I trying to figure out where this struggling with the two kaiju came from. If anything with all it's weapons it would have raped both together.
.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> The unibeam didn't take that long when he fried slattern with it. Plus it can be used at close range combat versus Strikers need for long range. As for Otachi and leatherback they would have been sword fucked if plot had allowed the gypsy to use it's swords from the beginning. (See what I did there)



Striker has a shorter charge up and faster rate of fire regardless. and on the topic of what plot allows gipsy shouldn't have been functional due to the emp 



> As for held it's own Slattern was going into him for most of that fight. They only got two blows. Slattern wanting to not take any chances called for back up. Then que dramatic explosion.



which is still more than what can be said for giypsy which got crippled by a weaker kaiju. it says something when the most powerful kaiju begins to immediately second guess whether or not it can handle striker on its own after getting shanked a couple times 



> I am looking at the feats in objective lens. In combat the Gipsy was shown to be a better fighter . But like I said several pages ago that is more pilots skill than actually the mechs. The Striker has superior strength. But if we used the same pilots and they faced of the results would be Striker getting fucked up. The gipsy is way more versatile than striker.



and you have no evidence that points to gipsy pilots being as good as you're trying to make them out to be

striker vs otachi - latter gets man handled and is on the cusp of death before getting help from lolemp

gipsy vs weakened otachi - latter manages to put up a solid fight before getting bladed while she's hauling gipsy through the air



> Movie canon material>>>>data book.
> .



that trick only works when the film doesn't support the canon material

bonus points for practically every on-screen fight that striker has with a high tier kaiju involves the opposing side having to double team it out of _necessity_


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

? said:


> Striker has a shorter charge up and faster rate of fire regardless. and on the topic of what plot allows gipsy shouldn't have been functional due to the emp


Even if that was the case the plasma canon that comes from the gipsy hands are just as potent and faster than both the missiles and unibeam. Plot we can go all day like for instance how the pilots didn't become leatherback snack after the emp.





> which is still more than what can be said for gypsy which got crippled by a weaker kaiju. it says something when the most powerful kaiju begins to immediately second guess whether or not it can handle striker on its own after getting shanked a couple times


The Gipsy got crippled from facing two Kaijuu at the same time. One blindsided them while they were looking at the other. Nobody has faced two Kaijuu simultaneously and not get fucked up in some way. It doesn't matter because they made both Kaijuu their bitch. He gutted one and face fucked the other one with his sword. Then dragged it across the ground and put it's face in the flame.



> and you have no evidence that points to gipsy pilots being as good as you're trying to make them out to be


Actually yeah beating two cat 4 simultaneously makes them better. At least as far as feats goes. No one has anything better.


> striker vs otachi - latter gets man handled and is on the cusp of death before getting help from lolemp
> 
> gipsy vs weakened otachi - latter manages to put up a solid fight before getting bladed while she's hauling gipsy through the air


First off all Otachi wasn't weakened. It swam away just fine. It had no signs of damage when It fought gypsy. Secondly before Gipsy fought Otachi it gave leatherback the beating of it's life. Leatherback was Gorilla compared to Otachi form.



> That trick only works when the film doesn't support the canon material


Well I already said the specs you know the basic stats was better. But the pilots make all of difference. The fighting abilities come from them. Plus the Gipsy has a better weapons arsenal if you look at both. Plasma canons that tear through a cat 4, Swords(albeit dependent on pilots skills), and unibeam canon that was capable of taking out slattern.


> bonus points for practically every on-screen fight that striker has with a high tier kaiju involves the opposing side having to double team it out of _necessity_


Bonus points fact Gipsy decimated two opponents at the same time.They actually defeated the double team. Yeah it was plot that kept shutting down striker. But that is to be expected Gyps was the main mech of the movie. So you would expect it to have better feats. If you are asking about the mechs themselves not including the pilots. The gipsy would have been destroyed with weaker pilots.  But using the pilots Striker has no chance the Gipsy crew is simply better fighters. They did all their feats in a decently modified mech. Striker is the newest model.


----------



## LightMaster (Jul 27, 2013)

Seriously, three pages- did people miss how much quicker Striker was moving compared to the other Jaegers- including Gypsy. It was terribly noticeable how much more fluid it's movements were, especially during it's battle with Otachi. I love Gypsy, but it simply can't take the battle, outside of this being another movie and requiring Gypsy to be the hero... it loses.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2013)

I just want to point out that Raiju died because he had the intelligence of a brick, not because Gipsy's pilots were amazingly skilled.

He swam face first into a sword that he _knew_ could slice through Kaiju armor like butter.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> The Gipsy got crippled from facing two Kaijuu at the same time. One blindsided them while they were looking at the other. Nobody has faced two Kaijuu simultaneously and not get fucked up in some way. It doesn't matter because they made both Kaijuu their bitch. He gutted one and face fucked the other one with his sword. Then dragged it across the ground and put it's face in the flame.



fair point for raiju. forgot about him a bit though at the same time said kaiju is a dolt for running head first into gipsy's blade when it could've just as easily divert its path



> First off all Otachi wasn't weakened. It swam away just fine. It had no signs of damage when It fought gypsy.



except it was weakened unless you're trying to say it no sold the thrashing striker gave it. swimming away after that isn't a sign of good health it's a creature trying regroup

and fuck leatherback. it's fairly obvious his whole purpose was to serve as a foil to electronics and be a walking brick. striker would've decimated him all the same if the pilots had foreknowledge of its emp 

it doesn't at all excuse gipsy and striker's respective performances against the more intelligent and pragmatic  otachi

bonus points for striker making the strongest and largest kaiju cry for help at the first sign of trouble


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Raju didn't just run into the sword. Gypsy was trashed and from their appeareance looked done. The sword was a counter they put up at the  last second. It was portrayed as a skilled blow. They didn't just stand there with the sword pointing in the air. They set him up.
@ B leather back fucked over that russian mech like it was nothing.. Which clearly had the thickest armor out of all of them. Gypsy fucked him 

As for Otachi he was fighting like  was fighting at full strength. Those blows did no lasting damage. It was still strong enough to take a mech several thousand feats into the air. Thst fight had no relation to the fight it had with Gypsy.  

Bonus points Gypsy killed slattern. He fucked over each of the Kaijuu at one point.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Raju didn't just run into the sword. Gypsy was trashed and from their appeareance looked done. The sword was a counter they put up at the  last second. It was portrayed as a skilled blow. They didn't just stand there with the sword pointing in the air. They set him up.



Which Raiju would have seen coming if he wasn't brain dead. He knew about the swords, and also knew that the last Kaiju that seemed to have Gipsy at its mercy got fucked by them. Despite this he attacked head on in the most predictable way imaginable without bothering to remove Gipsy's other arm first.



> @ B leather back fucked over that russian mech like it was nothing.. Which clearly had the thickest armor out of all of them.



Cherno was already melting from Otachi's acid when Leatherback ambushed it. All he really did was finish it off while it was already severely damaged.

Leatherback is dangerous because of his EMP organ. Without that, he's just a durable brute with average strength. Striker would have absolutely massacred him in a one on one fight.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro, for the last fucking time Gipsy Danger did not fight Otachi and Leatherback at the same time. 
And Striker Eureka is canonically the strongest Jaegger. This is said in the movie, shown in the stats, shown in the movie and said in the Pacific Rim: Man, Machines & Monsters book.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> U mad bro, for the last fucking time Gipsy Danger did not fight Otachi and Leatherback at the same time.
> And Striker Eureka is canonically the strongest Jaegger. This is said in the movie, shown in the stats, shown in the movie and said in the Pacific Rim: Man, Machines & Monsters book.


Ok did I say he did. He fought the two cat 4 that came out before slattern at the same time. The only thing. You are on spouting shit you don't know what you are talking about.

Stats vs Gipsy fucking over every Kaiju in the movies. It is older than striker but the weapons were still more powerful than what striker possesed plasma canon and Unibeam were shown to be several times more effective than the striker. Plus the pilots in close combat have been shown to be more skilled.  Namely knife fucking two kaijuu at the same time.

Actually look at the movie instead of just rolling with the one you like.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2013)

What fight was Umad was watching Alpha was fucking over Otachi real bad. Plot got in its way. If you watch the movie Alpha was the only Mach 1 left alive and have defended the entire Russian quadrant for 6 years easily.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Ok did I say he did. He fought the two cat 4 that came out before slattern at the same time. The only thing. You are on spouting shit you don't know what you are talking about.


Fight two? You mean when he gained the upper hand against Scunner only to have his arm torn off by Raiju?
That's not doing a very good job of fighting them at the same time.
Raiju was killed while Gipsy wasn't even fighting Scunner, he was facing them 1on1 in short intervals.



> Stats vs Gipsy fucking over every Kaiju in the movies. It is older than striker but the weapons were still more powerful than what striker possesed plasma canon and Unibeam *were shown to be several times more effective than the striker.* Plus the pilots in close combat have been shown to be more skilled.  Namely knife fucking two kaijuu at the same time.


Striker, who fodderized a category 4 in seconds in its debut
Striker who managed to mortally injure _Slattern_



> Actually look at the movie instead of just rolling with the one you like.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Have
you
even
watched
it


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Which Raiju would have seen coming if he wasn't brain dead. He knew about the swords, and also knew that the last Kaiju that seemed to have Gipsy at its mercy got fucked by them. Despite this he attacked head on in the most predictable way imaginable without bothering to remove Gipsy's other arm first.


That is a lame excuse for a downplay. For one the kaiju were not particularly bright in the first place. They were basically wild beast you act as though they were extremely intelligent beings.  The only thing that matters was that Gipsy was capable of performing a precision strike.





> Cherno was already melting from Otachi's acid when Leatherback ambushed it. All he really did was finish it off while it was already severely damaged.
> 
> Leatherback is dangerous because of his EMP organ. Without that, he's just a durable brute with average strength. Striker would have absolutely massacred him in a one on one fight.


That is speculation. Probably true but not proven. Not evem true because as long as he have emp capabilities. Which is his ability. That means he can never win. That is beside the point.The point is Gypsy did defeat both of them. Otari and leatherback massacred two of the best jaegers and their pilots. Killing two in one battle was a first for any Jaeger. Let alone the fact they defeated two more cat 4 at the same time. Plus killed slattern. As far as feats goes the Gypsy beats striker. 

Feats>>> stats always. The only thing I hear in this thread is striker feats trying to be wanked.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> That is a lame excuse for a downplay. For one the kaiju were not particularly bright in the first place. They were basically wild beast you act as though they were extremely intelligent beings.  The only thing that matters was that Gipsy was capable of performing a precision strike.



They had the benefit of the Hivemind, the creatures were constantly adapting to counter the Jaegers. Raiju's death was just a dumb move, PIS/CIS etc.
It looks even dumber when you consider that fight was likely a setup to lure them there to get mauled by Slattern.



> That is speculation. Probably true but not proven.


Are you saying it's speculation that the acid damaged Alpha?

What
Oh gotcha
No wait this is still wrong 
Yeah the EMP would take him out, but do you really think in a fair fight (for this scenario anyways) that Striker would lose to Leatherback?


> Not evem true because as long as he have emp capabilities. Which is his ability. That means he can never win.


Except Cherno was nuclear as well, so the "EMP" wouldn't have worked[/s]
Misread this bit
Still a dumb point, as there's no evidence here that Striker can't beat Leatherback. Rather the opposite


> That is beside the point.The point is Gypsy did defeat both of them. Otari and leatherback massacred two of the best jaegers and their pilots. Killing two in one battle was a first for any Jaeger. Let alone the fact they defeated two more cat 4 at the same time. Plus killed slattern. As far as feats goes the Gypsy beats striker.


So
Defeating both of them in separate fights is as impressive as taking them both head on now

As said before he didn't fight Scunner and Raiju at the same time. In the same vicinity, but it was always one on one. When he did get ganged up on it cost him an arm.



> Feats>>> stats always. The only thing I hear in this thread is striker feats trying to be wanked.



lol


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Several times during the course of this thread actually.  Which is why I can call bullshit on everythingbeing said. It is one tab away.



Fucking pirates

This is why it's going to take forever to get a sequel


----------



## Bioness (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Ok did I say he did. He fought the two cat 4 that came out before slattern at the same time. The only thing. You are on spouting shit you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Stats vs Gipsy fucking over every Kaiju in the movies. It is older than striker but the weapons were still more powerful than what striker possesed plasma canon and Unibeam were shown to be several times more effective than the striker. Plus the pilots in close combat have been shown to be more skilled.  Namely knife fucking two kaijuu at the same time.
> 
> Actually look at the movie instead of just rolling with the one you like.



How thick are you?

He was fighting Scunner then got his arm bitten off by Raiju. Scunner goes away and then Raiju (being the idiot that it is) rams head first into his sword rather than attacking the rest of his parts. After that Scunner comes back and destroys Gipsy Danger's leg.

So no he did not fight them at the same time. They just switched with each other.



Danger Doom said:


> What fight was Umad was watching Alpha was fucking over Otachi real bad. Plot got in its way. If you watch the movie Alpha was the only Mach 1 left alive and have defended the entire Russian quadrant for 6 years easily.



It is Mark not Mach (which refers to sound speed)

The ?mark" label assigned to each Jaeger refers to the launch schedule. The production program was divided into five annual roll-outs that began in 2015 and ended in 2019. Six Mark-1?s were deployed in 2015, followed the Mark-2?s in 2016, and Mark-3 in 2017. Mark-4 and Mark-5 Jaegers were the last produced in 2018 and 2019.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> That is a lame excuse for a downplay. For one the kaiju were not particularly bright in the first place. They were basically wild beast you act as though they were extremely intelligent beings.  The only thing that matters was that Gipsy was capable of performing a precision strike.



We're not talking about something that takes a staggering level of intellect. Wearing the prey down a little more to make sure it can't fight back when the finishing blow is dealt is a pretty simple concept, and we know Kaiju fight intelligently since the very first fight in movie has Knifehead deliberately ripping out one of Gipsy's pilots.



> That is speculation. Probably true but not proven. Not evem true because as long as he have emp capabilities. Which is his ability. That means he can never win.



Definitely true, unless you think Leatherback is more durable than Slattern for some insane reason. Striker's blades chopped up Slattern easily enough, so they'd do the same to any other Kaiju. Poor Leatherback is much slower than Striker and limited to using his fists, so he'd be slaughtered with contemptuous ease in a melee fight.

And if Gipsy wasn't conveniently immune to the EMP it would lose to Leatherback too, so I don't see what your point is.



> As far as feats goes the Gypsy beats striker.



Not really. Gipsy never actually did anything that Striker wouldn't be able to replicate with less effort.

Hell, we even have a direct comparison to go by. Gipsy struggles to defeat Otachi and the fight between them is fairly even, while Striker's fight with Otachi is a completely one sided beating that forces Leatherback to jump in and save his partner from certain death.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 27, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> They had the benefit of the Hivemind, the creatures were constantly adapting to counter the Jaegers. Raiju's death was just a dumb move, PIS/CIS etc.
> It looks even dumber when you consider that fight was likely a setup to lure them there to get mauled by Slattern.


Yet you are ignoring the fact they did fuck the Gypsy up. He was kneeling giving the pretense of he was done. If they thought he was done it is legit reasoning they would go in for the kill. What else would they have done 




> Are you saying it's speculation that the acid damaged Alpha?
> 
> What
> Oh gotcha
> ...


Of course those missiles and blades would have fucked him up. He did beat the hell out of Otari before the emp. Not denying his feats. Just saying anyone spouting he had spectacular feats above Gypsy is smoking. The Gypsy in feats is more combat proven.


> Except Cherno was nuclear as well, so the "EMP" wouldn't have worked[/s]
> Misread this bit
> Still a dumb point, as there's no evidence here that Striker can't beat Leatherback. Rather the opposite


I was referring to its strength the way it ripped apart the armor. Never particularly said anything more.


> So
> Defeating both of them in separate fights is as impressive as taking them both head on now
> 
> As said before he didn't fight Scunner and Raiju at the same time. In the same vicinity, but it was always one on one. When he did get ganged up on it cost him an arm.




Bro that was two on one. This is not a martial arts film where he is countering two to three different blows at one time. You are downgrading the situation. The timeframe in between attacks wasn't even that big.



OtherGalaxy said:


> Considering the legitimate 2vs1 fight here resulted in Cherno being blown up...


But they did get fucked up so. Also answered this above no need to got o deep int this again.



> Doesn't that _disprove_ your point?


No it doesn't they weren't exactly giving him a break. They were trying to break him down while the other attacked. That is teamwork. 



> Which...wrecking cities is a pretty staple Kaiju thing
> 
> Again, all that does is disprove your special fanfic version of Gipsy


That prove Otari was Healthy after it's fight with Striker.

The only fan fic going on here is this Striker fan club. Everything I am saying can be found in the movie. Considering people are saying striker severely messed slattern i 
up when that is not the case. That just proves one of the many exaggeration from the striker fan club.


Bioness said:


> How thick are you?
> 
> He was fighting Scunner then got his arm bitten off by Raiju. Scunner goes away and then Raiju (being the idiot that it is) rams head first into his sword rather than attacking the rest of his parts. After that Scunner comes back and destroys Gipsy Danger's leg.



So no he did not fight them at the same time. They just switched with each other.[/quote]
First of all he was knife fucking scunner and roasting his face.Before that he was dragging it like a bitch. Then raiju blind sides him. Getting attacked from behind while facing another opponent is a two on one situation. 

Secondly he didn't ram his head into the sword. Gypsy didn't pull the sword up until he was practically in his face. He got surprised gutted by an opponent he thought was down. The scene couldn't be no clearer. But judging from your argument you are going to downplay till the end.

So all ears waiting for you next piece of fanfic.






Eldritch Sukima said:


> We're not talking about something that takes a staggering level of intellect. Wearing the prey down a little more to make sure it can't fight back when the finishing blow is dealt is a pretty simple concept, and we know Kaiju fight intelligently since the very first fight in movie has Knifehead deliberately ripping out one of Gipsy's pilots.


The gypsy was down and looking fucked up. Raiju had no reason to try and perform some maneuver to get at him. Why would he? The blade came up at last minute so he was fucked by the time he realized the mistake. If it realized it all.





> Definitely true, unless you think Leatherback is more durable than Slattern for some insane reason. Striker's blades chopped up Slattern easily enough, so they'd do the same to any other Kaiju. Poor Leatherback is much slower than Striker and limited to using his fists, so he'd be slaughtered with contemptuous ease in a melee fight.


Those blades are a major weapon. They would peel back anything in the series. The only reason Gypsy survived was because of those blades. As did Striker against Slattern.


> And if Gipsy wasn't conveniently immune to the EMP it would lose to Leatherback too, so I don't see what your point is.


Lol the reality was that striker had a exploitable flaw. That is my point. Gypsy wasn't the only one with a reactor for power. The rest were just dead.




> Not really. Gipsy never actually did anything that Striker wouldn't be able to replicate with less effort.
> 
> Hell, we even have a direct comparison to go by. Gipsy struggles to defeat Otachi and the fight between them is fairly even, while Striker's fight with Otachi is a completely one sided beating that forces Leatherback to jump in and save his partner from certain death.


Otachi didn';t fly against striker, Otachi didn't spit acid at striker, Otachi didn't do alot of things against striker,. So you are comparing two different situations. Plus I would admit Striker in close combat is probably a stronger mech in stats. But when I say Gypsy I just don't talk about one part of it. Pilots, and weapons put it better than Striker. Plasma cannons would eat striker up. Plus they are faster than his missile as a weapon. So much focus on trying to wank feats lets actually talk about the machines themselves.


----------



## Ice (Jul 27, 2013)

Missiles are capable of fucking over a Cat 4 Kaiju. The plasma cannon couldn't even take out a Cat 3 properly. It took multiple hits to have major effects on Cat 4s and above.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> As for Otachi he was fighting like  was fighting at full strength. Those blows did no lasting damage. It was still strong enough to take a mech several thousand feats into the air. Thst fight had no relation to the fight it had with Gypsy.



She was fighting like a feral and pragmatic beast, not something that magically shrugs off nearly getting killed

irregardless she had a comparatively better performance against gipsy when looking at just how easily striker overwhelmed her  



> Bonus points Gypsy killed slattern. He fucked over each of the Kaijuu at one point.



which are automatically deducted for slattern already being shanked and nuked prior to that. gipsy got the scraps


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Missiles are capable of fucking over a Cat 4 Kaiju. The plasma cannon couldn't even take out a Cat 3 properly. It took multiple hits to have major effects on Cat 4s and above.



Yeah the plasma gun is it's casual weapon and it did destroy half the body of leather back. The cat 3 didn't get shot like that. Besides if we are talking one on one it would be more effective against a jaeger which barely has Cat 4 durability. Those missiles are not stronger than Gypsy's unibeam canon anyways. So two weapons that wipe out Cat 4 casually vs the 1.





? said:


> She was fighting like a feral and pragmatic beast, not something that magically shrugs off nearly getting killed
> 
> irregardless she had a comparatively better performance against gipsy when looking at just how easily striker overwhelmed her


No acid spit, nor was her flight, amongst other things wasn't featured in  the fight against striker. Otachi was way more vicious against Striker.





> which are automatically deducted for slattern already being shanked and nuked prior to that. gipsy got the scraps



Which gets put back up there because it didn't fight like it had been shanked or nuked. You people are seriously underestimating the durability of the Kaijuu.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 28, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> The gypsy was down and looking fucked up. Raiju had no reason to try and perform some maneuver to get at him. Why would he? The blade came up at last minute so he was fucked by the time he realized the mistake. If it realized it all.



Except Gipsy had just proven that it wasn't nearly as helpless as it might have looked by brutalizing Scunner, so there would be no reason for Raiju to assume that it was no longer dangerous.

This whole thing is even worse than I remembered, because Raiju only attempts this attack after Scunner has already been stabbed. So not only did he already know what the swords did to Otachi, he also just experienced Scunner's 'OH MY GOD IT SHOVED A SWORD THROUGH MY SKULL' moment through their hive mind connection and thus knew that Gipsy could still fight when he was circling around to make the second pass.

And he continued with the attack _anyway_. I think we know who rode the short bus to Kaiju school.



> Otachi didn';t fly against striker, Otachi didn't spit acid at striker, Otachi didn't do alot of things against striker,. So you are comparing two different situations.



Funny that you mention this, since it just proves my point further. Otachi didn't get the chance to fly or spit acid against Striker. She didn't get the chance to push Striker off her and get some distance between them. She didn't even get the chance to counterattack from what I see. Don't you understand what that means? Striker was beating Otachi so badly that she couldn't even fight back. She couldn't do _anything_, and there is no question that she would have died right then and there without Leatherback around to save her.

Meanwhile, even without her flight and acid spit she was able to hold her own against Gipsy. It actually looked like a fight, while Striker reduced her to nothing more than a punching bag.



> Plus I would admit Striker in close combat is probably a stronger mech in stats. But when I say Gypsy I just don't talk about one part of it. Pilots, and weapons put it better than Striker. Plasma cannons would eat striker up. Plus they are faster than his missile as a weapon. So much focus on trying to wank feats lets actually talk about the machines themselves.



Gipsy's plasma cannons have a noticeable charge up time, so I'm not sure why you'd consider them the faster weapon. Pretty sure there's no way to quantify how their stopping power compares to Striker's missiles either, so who has the superior ranged weapon is inconclusive.


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> No acid spit, nor was her flight, amongst other things wasn't featured in  the fight against striker. Otachi was way more vicious against Striker.



Yes, let's continue ignoring that she got overwhelmed within moments of fighting striker. who cares about acid spit when a slower and less agile jaeger in gipsy managed to avoid it. and i'm curious about how you'd think she would apply her flight in a match where she's getting clobbered



> Which gets put back up there because it didn't fight like it had been shanked or nuked. You people are seriously underestimating the durability of the Kaijuu.



more like you're new to the concept of super endurance  

"it doesn't fight like it sustained heavy damage therefore it couldn't have been hurt that bad" 



points deducted


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy Fuck this shit is still going on?


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Except Gipsy had just proven that it wasn't nearly as helpless as it might have looked by brutalizing Scunner, so there would be no reason for Raiju to assume that it was no longer dangerous.
> 
> This whole thing is even worse than I remembered, because Raiju only attempts this attack after Scunner has already been stabbed. So not only did he already know what the swords did to Otachi, he also just experienced Scunner's 'OH MY GOD IT SHOVED A SWORD THROUGH MY SKULL' moment through their hive mind connection and thus knew that Gipsy could still fight when he was circling around to make the second pass.
> 
> ...


There was plenty of reason for them to think that Gypsy had no arm and barley a leg to stand on. Now you are over complicating a movie scene for no reason. Hivemind thought process lolwut. The Jaegers had a mind of their own and nothing suggested a truly deep thought process with their link.




> Funny that you mention this, since it just proves my point further. Otachi didn't get the chance to fly or spit acid against Striker. She didn't get the chance to push Striker off her and get some distance between them. She didn't even get the chance to counterattack from what I see. Don't you understand what that means? Striker was beating Otachi so badly that she couldn't even fight back. She couldn't do _anything_, and there is no question that she would have died right then and there without Leatherback around to save her.


No that just means striker grabbed her before she could do anything. Plus the city was a better terrain for it. It really couldn't do much once grabbed. This is redundant because Gypsy killed and piloted a free fall moving at entry level speeds.


> Meanwhile, even without her flight and acid spit she was able to hold her own against Gipsy. It actually looked like a fight, while Striker reduced her to nothing more than a punching bag.


Read above repetitive.




> Gipsy's plasma cannons have a noticeable charge up time, so I'm not sure why you'd consider them the faster weapon. Pretty sure there's no way to quantify how their stopping power compares to Striker's missiles either, so who has the superior ranged weapon is inconclusive.


Lol wut they had the firing rate of a pistol. What charge time the only weapon with a charge time on the gypsy was the center canon. Even it wasn't that slow. He fired it pretty fast against slattern. Where you get the missiles as being significantly faster is beyond me. Plus all of it's weapons are suitable for all ranges. The missiles are not. So that makes them better.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

? said:


> Yes, let's continue ignoring that she got overwhelmed within moments of fighting striker. who cares about acid spit when a slower and less agile jaeger in gipsy managed to avoid it. and i'm curious about how you'd think she would apply her flight in a match where she's getting clobbered


It's ignored because she got up and went onto to fucking up Hong Kong. You say it was fucked up but Otari would have to disagree with you. Curious to where you got Striker being more Agile than Gypsy from. Everything you said was an assumption





> more like you're new to the concept of super endurance
> 
> "it doesn't fight like it sustained heavy damage therefore it couldn't have been hurt that bad"
> 
> ...


What new concept Otari took a beating and went on to trash a city like it was still in it's prime. Scunner got stabbed in the face and put in a fire. Ran off to go trash striker. Slattern got stabbed in it's throat and nuked still kept going. Oh yeah Leather back had half of it's body gone and was still fighting like it was in it's prime until it went down for good. Hence why he shot it again to check it's pulse. The physical damage has been shown to not hinder their fighting abilities at all. If you think otherwise prove it instead of baseless assumptions.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 28, 2013)

Jesus christ, why is this going on?

Its pretty clear that the only person that buys this Gypsy wanking (fuck you for making me use that phrase) and Striker downplay (again, fuck you) is u mad bro.

And again, its plainly obvious hes being retarded, despite all his claims to the contrary. Consensus is?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHSXZnxLZ0I[/YOUTUBE]

Striker re-enacts this demonstration, only with Gypsy taking the place of the ballistic gel mannequin. Which, for all intents and purposes, is what it did to Slattern in their fight.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Jesus christ, why is this going on?
> 
> Its pretty clear that the only person that buys this Gypsy wanking (fuck you for making me use that phrase) and Striker downplay (again, fuck you) is u mad bro.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concession when your mouth gets lock jaw and tongue tied. Derailing the thread is the last option.
Actually I am just on an anti public masturbation campaign for striker fan boys and girls. Before we even got to this point people were saying that Striker was handling two kaijuu at the same which he didn't. Plus he supposedly fucked up slattern for an entire when he in fact only stabbed him two times with a sword shown to fuck up Kaiju in general. Keep it coming. I like threads like this on a slow night.

The reasoning in this thread is beyond crazy. It boils down to Striker looked good in that one scene out of two hrs plus of film so he is better. Lol good times


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 28, 2013)

Since this is standard starting distance, Striker puts a blade in Gypsy's head in the first couple seconds of the match


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty much


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 28, 2013)

I was going to continue where I left off but 

The thread's just going in circles now pretty much

Striker's faster, has fodderizes Cat 4s, shanks Slattern etc.

What even needs to be said at this point
Gipsy doesn't compare to that


> The reasoning in this thread is beyond crazy. It boils down to Striker looked good in that one scene out of two hrs plus of film so he is better. Lol good times


tl;dr you're an idiot


----------



## Ice (Jul 28, 2013)

It's not his fault OG. Some people are born naturally dumb.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

Some people are born to put the dick of a character  they like in their mouth and hold it there.  The only thing apparent in this thread is the faggotry and the down syndrome gathering won't cease.

Reasoning for striker.

-He beat up one Cat 4 that all but no sold it's attacks. It wen't off to later to have another battle.  

-He fucked up Slattern for an entire fight. But anybody that sees the movie knows that is not the case. Slattern fucked it up and they got two blows in. 

Reasoning why Gypsy loses

-Gypsy fucks up Otachi and Leatherback. But apparently that short scuffle with Striker weakened Otachi and leatherback is weak he just has emp. Never mind Otachi was capable of picking up several thousand pound mech. Plus the fact Cat 4 all but have the same level of strength their fucking clones. Yet leatherback is weak All in all downplay.

-Gypsy fucked up two Cat 4 at the same time. They were taking 30 secs turns so that doesn't count. Plus raiju ran into a sword on purpose with it's head. Yeah like the director said lets put a scene in the movie where a kaiju runs into the the sword with his head on purpose. Have to be the worst downplay ever. Yet people are saying it seriously.

All in all Striker gets fucked up by plasma canons and call it a day. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) believe what you want. Go onto form your fanclub I won't stop you. The fact you depend on two ridiculously short scuffles proves my point alone really. The rest is just to put out there.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 28, 2013)

The simple fact is that Striker is more powerful than Gipsy. It fodderizes Category 4 Kaiju while Gipsy struggles with them, and Gipsy didn't do anything in the movie that Striker wouldn't have been able to do as well.

Except maybe surviving the fall, but Otachi would never have been able to do that to Striker in the first place considering how outclassed she was.



U mad bro said:


> There was plenty of reason for them to think that Gypsy had no arm and barley a leg to stand on. Now you are over complicating a movie scene for no reason. Hivemind thought process lolwut. The Jaegers had a mind of their own and nothing suggested a truly deep thought process with their link.



The point is that Raiju made an incredibly stupid decision and died for it. Scunner also made an incredibly stupid decision by hanging back and letting Raiju go in alone when a pincer attack would have easily won the fight for them.



> No that just means striker grabbed her before she could do anything. Plus the city was a better terrain for it. It really couldn't do much once grabbed. This is redundant because Gypsy killed and piloted a free fall moving at entry level speeds.



You mean Striker is so strong it can immobilize Otachi and leave her completely helpless with just one hand? And that _helps_ your argument?

Regardless, you're wrong. Striker wasn't holding on to Otachi for the entire fight, and she still couldn't do anything when she was released. If Leatherback hadn't been there she would have died without hitting Striker a single time.



> Lol wut they had the firing rate of a pistol. What charge time the only weapon with a charge time on the gypsy was the center canon. Even it wasn't that slow. He fired it pretty fast against slattern. Where you get the missiles as being significantly faster is beyond me. Plus all of it's weapons are suitable for all ranges. The missiles are not. So that makes them better.



Unlike Gipsy, Striker doesn't actually _need_ to use ranged weapons in melee. It's funny how your own arguments are just making Gipsy look weaker in comparison.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> The point is that Raiju made an incredibly stupid decision and died for it. Scunner also made an incredibly stupid decision by hanging back and letting Raiju go in alone when a pincer attack would have easily won the fight for them.


The only thing agreed in this if they both attacked at the same time at that moment Gypsy would have been done. But nonetheless it decided to try and blitz and died because of the results. 




> You mean Striker is so strong it can immobilize Otachi and leave her completely helpless with just one hand? And that _helps_ your argument?
> 
> Regardless, you're wrong. Striker wasn't holding on to Otachi for the entire fight, and she still couldn't do anything when she was released. If Leatherback hadn't been there she would have died without hitting Striker a single time.


I never said he did but he grabbed her immediately before she could counter and continued to pummel her. My point is the scene is not really that impressive considering. Everything about that was exaggerated. Including the emp. Not denying it. The thing I am denying is that it means anything significant. Especially when Otachi got a random strength upgrade in the city. 



> Unlike Gipsy, Striker doesn't actually _need_ to use ranged weapons in melee. It's funny how your own arguments are just making Gipsy look weaker in comparison.


That is because Striker is designed for melee combat. It weapons are it's fist, blades and missiles for long range. The gypsy fights close range way more skillfully with it's sword, plus the plasma cannon which has firing rate of a pistols, and the cannon which has shot to be extremely powerful.
The gypsy is the way more versatile mech.

 In truth all it has to do is shoot the cockpit of striker and this is over.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 28, 2013)

Alright, we're just going to have to agree to disagree at this point.

There can't be a reasonable debate here when you start assuming that Otachi randomly got stronger in the city, as opposed to doing better because she was up against a weaker Jaeger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Did an Australian kill your puppy UMad?


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Alright, we're just going to have to agree to disagree at this point.
> 
> There can't be a reasonable debate here when you start assuming that Otachi randomly got stronger in the city, as opposed to doing better because she was up against a weaker Jaeger.



When I say got stronger I did mean do better. As for this thread people are going to believe what they want it is apparent. You would be better off arguing they are closer in strength than outright saying Striker is better. Especially when there is a lot more to go on for gypsy than Striker.





Danger Doom said:


> Did an Australian kill your puppy UMad?



Nope but it was reported a Gypsy killed an australian.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 28, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Especially when Otachi got a random strength upgrade in the city.
> .



I'm sorry, but what? Is this really what you need to help your argument? 

It's more likely that Otachi was stronger in the seas given that it's the Kaiju's natural domain. Unfortunately for her, Eureka Striker was simply too fast and too overwhelming for her to even consider spitting acid or flying away. Point of the matter is, Eureka Striker >>>> Otachi. On the other hand, Gipsy was only about equal, or slightly superior.

I take Eureka Striker fending off Slattern and forcing the latter to call for backup to be a much greater feat than whatever Gipsy's done.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 28, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm sorry, but what? Is this really what you need to help your argument?
> 
> It's more likely that Otachi was stronger in the seas given that it's the Kaiju's natural domain. Unfortunately for her, Eureka Striker was simply too fast and too overwhelming for her to even consider spitting acid or flying away. Point of the matter is, Eureka Striker >>>> Otachi. On the other hand, Gipsy was only about equal, or slightly superior.
> 
> I take Eureka Striker fending off Slattern and forcing the latter to call for backup to be a much greater feat than whatever Gipsy's done.



Taking one part of my  comment is not gonna help your case. Otachi  clearly fought better on land than it did at sea. It's true nature was that of an aerial beast. How did it exactly fight better in the water? It tried to physically grapple with Striker and lost. Once Striker got the upper hand it didn't let up. Striker main weapons are its fist and strength in physical combat like that. It really didn't anything  but win with it's specialties, Hence how gypsy fucked up Otari once his sword came out. Which is fine.

You mean slattern messing Striker up. Striker getting in two stabs and pissing it off.  Slattern basically saying I ma tired of this bitch lets fuck up to the cat 4. The same cat 4 that wouldn't go near gypsy anymore.:mmaybe


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 28, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Taking one part of my  comment is not gonna help your case.



I'm not making a case, I'm laughing at yours.




> Otachi  clearly fought better on land than it did at sea



You're going to have to be more specific. How exactly did it fight better on land than on sea?

Just because Otachi was actually trading blows equally with Gipsy Danger - whereas he was absolutely manhandled by Striker, does not give you leeway to claim he performed better. Striker was simply that much stronger than either of them.



> You mean slattern messing Striker up. Striker getting in two stabs and pissing it off.



Are you serious? Striker nearly sliced off both its arms.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 28, 2013)

Slattern also got his throat slit during their scuffle.

He's lucky Striker's blades are on the short side, or that would have taken his head off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Actually Striker Blades are suppose to inject some Nanotube shit into the Kaiju. So it could be a very good reason due to plot that Striker didn't just outright killed Slattern the moment he stabbed him.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 29, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm not making a case, I'm laughing at yours.




The only thing laughable is the argument for striker. All total 60 secs of feats being stretched to massive display of public masturbation.





> You're going to have to be more specific. How exactly did it fight better on land than on sea?
> 
> Just because Otachi was actually trading blows equally with Gipsy Danger - whereas he was absolutely manhandled by Striker, does not give you leeway to claim he performed better. Striker was simply that much stronger than either of them.


Yeah again striker is a close ranged fighter. Brawling in close combat is it's specialty Besides that point he did no lasting damage. Hence why he had to use his missiles to try and finish it. Gypsy is specialized in using it weaponry. Which it didn't use on Otari until dramatically at the last minute.

Otari is still pointless subject anyways. Gypsy manhandled two cat 4 that teamed up against it.


> Are you serious? Striker nearly sliced off both its arms.


Are you serious.? Striker didn't slice anything off he got two blows. That also didn't do anything lasting damage. Funny enough both so called feats feature him doing a whole lot of nothing. A kaiju can keep attacking with it's chest blown in. The main feat is keeling it no some superficial damage. Hence how slattern was still swimming just fine after a nuke.





Eldritch Sukima said:


> Slattern also got his throat slit during their scuffle.
> 
> He's lucky Striker's blades are on the short side, or that would have taken his head off.



Lucky or strong enough to pull away you mean. That is really not something you can just say,





Danger Doom said:


> Actually Striker Blades are suppose to inject some Nanotube shit into the Kaiju. So it could be a very good reason due to plot that Striker didn't just outright killed Slattern the moment he stabbed him.



Slattern survived a  nuke. It takes more than two stabs two do any real lasting damage to it. Leatherback body was gone and it still kept fighting. The underestimation of the durability is crazy, The only real feat is killing them for good.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 29, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Lucky or strong enough to pull away you mean. That is really not something you can just say,



Lucky that Striker's blades aren't as long as Gipsy's, or the hit that sliced open Slattern's throat would have decapitated him.

As it is, judging by that skirmish Slattern didn't have very good odds of taking Striker down by himself, which is only reinforced by the way he immediately called Scunner for help after getting a taste of what Striker's blades could do.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 29, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> The only thing laughable is the argument for striker. All total 60 secs of feats being stretched to massive display of public masturbation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the record, this is where you abandoned any pretense of debate, and simply went full retard.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 29, 2013)

More like 60 posts ago.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 29, 2013)

No, back then he was still using language like "objective" and "you're the one whos mistaken", and at least tried to justify his wanking of Gypsy by trying to make it sound reasonable.

Now hes clearly given up even that.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 29, 2013)

Please the faggotry you are spouting about this match is beyond stupid. You judgement is based off of wounding a creature who has took several times what striker gave it. Oh lets not forget the short scuffle against Otari. Who wasn't even wounded.. All in the ass hurt is apparent in this thread. The fact your arguements is 100% downplay and little to no focus on the mechs actual abilities. Lol at the bullshit.


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 29, 2013)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Lucky that Striker's blades aren't as long as Gipsy's, or the hit that sliced open Slattern's throat would have decapitated him.
> 
> As it is, judging by that skirmish Slattern didn't have very good odds of taking Striker down by himself, which is only reinforced by the way he immediately called Scunner for help after getting a taste of what Striker's blades could do.



Those blades did fuck him up. But overall Slattern could have outlasted him. It took too much to say otherwise. He needed to have his chest blown out after a nuke to kill him. That being said if gypsy canon wasn't so strong he would have been done. Melee combat wont do it. It is too strong in close combat. That first blow it gave striker cracked its chest. Striker is melee oriented and its missiles are not concentrated attacks like the chest canon on gypsy.


----------



## Shiorin (Jul 29, 2013)

Striker's superior stats give it the win at standard distance, but there's no denying Gypsy had more effective weapons.


----------

